# Fur saver collars



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I need to order another one. Rogue's is getting too small. 

How do you measure the length? Do you measure from end to end or from end to link to end of link???


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Am I being stoopid or something? When a dog reaches the age of 12 months, maybe before, or at least after puppy age, I buy him a stainless steel fur saver. This can be "back-linked" until it fits the dog's neck. alternatively, one can use it on the "pull" link, not on the dead link.

I can say this so easily in German, whatever happened to my English?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Gillian but that didn't answer my question. LOL You tried though.

I hope Rogue doesn't get much bigger.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Thanks Gillian but that didn't answer my question. LOL You tried though.
> 
> I hope Rogue doesn't get much bigger.


I'm always trying. You must agree I stuck my neck out though :lol:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I need to order another one. Rogue's is getting too small.
> 
> How do you measure the length? Do you measure from end to end or from end to link to end of link???


You measure the dog's neck if the is a 16" at the thinnest part you go with a 20", if the neck measures 20" you'd go with a 24". As a general rule add 4-6" from the thinnest diameter part of the neck. A smaller dog closer to 4" and a bigger dog 6" for use as a choke. For use on the dead ring approx 2" bigger or else you risk the collar slipping over the dogs head. You have to remember the if you buy a HS collar they are made in metric measurements. I just measured a HS Curogan small link I have. It was bought as a 20" if isn't quite 20" end of ring to end of ring and just under 18" end of link to end of link. It works as a quick choke on a dog with a 17" neck and is passable if used on a dead ring. 

I'm with Gillian if you think the dog is going to grow a lot more go buy a cheap chain collar and when he is fully grown get him/her a proper HS Stainless or Curogan and that collar will last for life.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Another thing popped into me wee brain Jerry. If you are going to use it as a quick choke you have to think about the head not the neck as ultimately that is what the loop has to go over. The key is not having the collar to big as you don't want a lot of slack you want the 1.5" maybe 3" so the loop only has to be as big to slip over the ears, no bigger. The less waste collar the better the action as a choke. I'd really look at the small link fur savors I really like them a lot more than the large link ones they have a better action and look really nice too. HS has Stainless in black now as well as the Curogan with the regular SS, they are the best bar none.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Where did you get your HS small link? I have one, but would like another in a size up and can't find them for sale in the size I want.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer

Just do a "Herm Sprenger" search on Ebay. 500 items come up including 3.0 mm fur savers


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The fur saver collar I have for Rogue now is 24" end to end. From end of link to end of link is 22". I need to go one size larger due to his head size. I need to know which of these sizes do I need to add two inches to. This one fits his neck the way I need it to but it's too tight getting over his head.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I need to get a new FS collar for one of my ABs. His head is too darn big for any of the ones that I have now to fit over his dome. I appreciate the info that has been shared here.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

It is measured end to end. Just make a note when you order with that information.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a 34 inch fur saver collar for my GSD. It goes over his head well and I can tie it back to another link so that it fits him well. He's big-headed.

In IPO I have it fastened on the last link, i.e. loose as it doesn't matter because no jerks on the collar are allowed and in IPO 3 he isn't on the lead.

Your question, however, made me remember pet owners who bought their dog a chain collar (fur saver) when it was a pup and couldn't get it over it's head a few moths later. Nowt so queer as folk!!

I remember with my first dog, I always had him on "pull", i.e. Zug. I felt happy with this as he was 70 kgs and I 49, However, I learned at a seminar that correcting the dog on a "pull" takes longer and is less efficient than the tug on a "fastened back to a tight link.


----------

